
A PDP-11 emulator in the browser running Unix V6 - beefhash
http://pdp11.aiju.de/
======
qubex
In somewhat-related news, I have a green-phosphor VT100 serial terminal hooked
up to my Raspberry Pi 3 via a USB/RS232 adapter and I run SIMH emulating a
PDP-11 running period-appropriate UNIX V. Great fun.

~~~
tbrock
Where does one get a vt100 like that?

~~~
qubex
eBay — search for ”vt100 serial terminal” and you should find plenty
compatible devices.

~~~
Jaruzel
DEC VT420 = best VT box ever. And if you can't get one of those, try to nail
down a VT320.

------
11thEarlOfMar
If you're wondering what Western Electric had to do with UNIX:

[http://tech-insider.org/unix/research/1983/0517.html](http://tech-
insider.org/unix/research/1983/0517.html)

~~~
kps
Western Electric was Bell's manufacturing division, and they had machines
running Unix earlier, e.g.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3B_series_computers](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3B_series_computers)

------
steveharman
Doesn't seem possible to invoke an on-screen keyboard when using Android's
Chrome.

(Press Run > tap into input box to begin typing - no keyboard presented)

------
fernly
at the first prompt after boot-up enter

CHDIR USR/GAMES

WUMP

~~~
slphil
It's a somewhat competent chess player too.

~~~
leoc
For anyone who doesn't know, Ken Thompson was an important figure in the '70s
computer-chess movement [http://www.computerhistory.org/chess/brute-force-vs-
knowledg...](http://www.computerhistory.org/chess/brute-force-vs-knowledge/) .

